# Thread Idea Discussion - Find Mozart's Best Work



## PlaySalieri (Jun 3, 2012)

This has been on my mind for a while.

my idea would be to have a knock out poll competition to find Mozart's best work on TC

to start

poll 1 : best piano concerto (10 choices)
poll 2: best wind concerto (6 choices)
poll 3: best vc

then play off in poll 4 for best concerto with the top 2 in each of 1 and 2 and 3

next - find the best chamber work by doing polls in str quartet, str quintet, misc pieces (eg k452, clar quintet etc)
then play off in a chamber final with 6 pieces from chamber polls

best opera - just 1 poll needed

best piano sonata - 1 poll

best mass

best symphony

etc

this knock out process will lead to a grand final of 1 piece from each category

This poll will then give us Mozart's best piece.

comments? good idea? or not.

Could also use this format for other composers of course.


----------



## Tchaikov6 (Mar 30, 2016)

It's a good idea... but I would like it perhaps to be, instead of a set of polls (polls aren't too popular on TC right now...) do what I suggested- making a Most Recommended List of 30-40 pieces. Then we could get the "best" work, as well as ranking TC's other favorites as well.

This could be our first composer that we do.


----------



## PlaySalieri (Jun 3, 2012)

Tchaikov6 said:


> It's a good idea... but I would like it perhaps to be, instead of a set of polls (polls aren't too popular on TC right now...) do what I suggested- making a Most Recommended List of 30-40 pieces. Then we could get the "best" work, as well as ranking TC's other favorites as well.
> 
> This could be our first composer that we do.


maybe - but more people will vote in a poll than make out lists.


----------



## Tchaikov6 (Mar 30, 2016)

stomanek said:


> maybe - but more people will vote in a poll than make out lists.


With the comments about polls some people have been making, I'm not so sure of that... And besides, since most people have a list of their top 30 Mozart/ Beethoven/ Bach Pieces (while not many have a list of their top 100 Piano Trios or Solo Works), I think more people would vote.


----------



## SONNET CLV (May 31, 2014)

Mozart's "best" work?
This will never be anything but a matter of opinion.
In some sense, Mozart achieves a perfection in so many of his pieces that to select one "perfection" over another "perfection" proves an absurdity.
Yet, that is only the "perfection" of Mozart. Not to be confused with other perfections, such as those of Bach, Beethoven, Schubert, or Schoenberg.
It will always bubble down to the subjective sense of what one actually "likes".
I happen to favor, above all of Mozart's works, the Oboe Quartet. Is that his "greatest" or "best" or "most perfect" work? Of course, such a judgment remains absurd to make. But I like the piece, and I find it to be "quintessential Mozart" -- in other words, a "near perfect" example of what Mozart's music is all about. But does it outrank the 40th or 41st Symphonies? _Don Giovanni_ or _Figaro_? Or one of the later Piano Concerti? Or Mozart's actual composed portion of the Requiem? Again, such judgment can only be opinion, and in the end prove little if anything at all.

There is a current thread post on this board about three variables for measuring music, some University study. Perhaps someone will apply the variables to Mozart's oeuvre and come up with something. I interpreted the post in such a way that I found I should like the music of Justin Bieber, or Britney Spears, or rap!

I actually prefer Mozart's Oboe Quartet, but I'm not sure it fits the three variables for me.

Alas .... Sorry I have so little to contribute here.


----------



## PlaySalieri (Jun 3, 2012)

SONNET CLV said:


> Mozart's "best" work?
> *This will never be anything but a matter of opinion.*
> In some sense, Mozart achieves a perfection in so many of his pieces that to select one "perfection" over another "perfection" proves an absurdity.
> Yet, that is only the "perfection" of Mozart. Not to be confused with other perfections, such as those of Bach, Beethoven, Schubert, or Schoenberg.
> ...


Of course my friend - what else could it be?

the object is to find - on average of all the opinions of those that vote - Mozart's best work

the oboe quartet will be in the misc chamber music poll


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

I'll save you all some trouble:

The Marriage of Figaro.


----------



## Alydon (May 16, 2012)

I don't think it is a case of 'Mozart's best work' but most preferred, but I think the task almost impossible. To give an example my favourite or preferred piano concerto is no.15 which is a long way off the one many others will vote for.


----------



## PlaySalieri (Jun 3, 2012)

Alydon said:


> I don't think it is a case of 'Mozart's best work' but most preferred, but I think the task almost impossible. To give an example my favourite or preferred piano concerto is no.15 which is a long way off the one many others will vote for.


ok - let's say "most preferred" or "favourite" - or "most popular"

for me the best works are also the one I prefer - so it makes no difference


----------



## jdec (Mar 23, 2013)

Let's do it.

Let's do it.


----------



## Bruckner Anton (Mar 10, 2016)

Voting most preferred works by genre is workable.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Alydon said:


> I don't think it is a case of 'Mozart's best work' but most preferred, but I think the task almost impossible. To give an example my favourite or preferred piano concerto is no.15 which is a long way off the one many others will vote for.


Correct, I have the same with no 17


----------



## SONNET CLV (May 31, 2014)

I _prefer_ the change from "best" to "preferred" work.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

SONNET CLV said:


> I _prefer_ the change from "best" to "preferred" work.


Also correct, at the end of the day we are all mortals with our own taste.


----------



## PlaySalieri (Jun 3, 2012)

OK let's go with "preferred"

what about all those polls out there "best violin concerto" etc - did you vote in those?

how odd - maybe it's just me but I always thought when someone says, for example, figaro is the greatest opera - they were talking about their preference - now it seems I was wrong - what they are saying is Figaro is objectively better than any other opera.


----------



## 20centrfuge (Apr 13, 2007)

Sounds good. Let's do it. I think poll format is just fine. A Battle Royale!


----------



## AfterHours (Mar 27, 2017)

stomanek said:


> OK let's go with "preferred"
> 
> what about all those polls out there "best violin concerto" etc - did you vote in those?
> 
> how odd - maybe it's just me but I always thought when someone says, for example, figaro is the greatest opera - they were talking about their preference - now it seems I was wrong - what they are saying is Figaro is objectively better than any other opera.


No, you're right actually. Some users just get all bent out of shape about it.


----------

